# Mexican American wanting to work in Mexico



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

Hi, I am a Mexican American living in the US and I work as a software developer. I have Mexican citizenship because my parents registered me at the Mexican embassy but I was just wondering if there were any other requirements if I wanted to work in Mexico? For example I have a CURP# since that is on my registration certificate they gave me, but what other documentation do I need if I want to work in Mexico? Any form of ID or other documents??


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

All you need is a job.


----------



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

Cristobal said:


> All you need is a job.


Are you sure? No ID? Or anything. Since I will be entering the country as a Mexican wouldn't they require some sort of ID to work or fill out paper work?


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

dcasarrubias said:


> Are you sure? No ID? Or anything. Since I will be entering the country as a Mexican wouldn't they require some sort of ID to work or fill out paper work?


Of course you need ID To enter the country. Whether you are coming to work or not.


----------



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

Cristobal said:


> Of course you need ID To enter the country. Whether you are coming to work or not.


I know you need one to enter, but my question is if they will ask you during a job application to see certain documents and id.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you have a Mexican passport? That could serve as a valid ID. Mexican citizens tend to use their voter registration card as a general form of official identification, so once you're here, you should think of getting one.


----------



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Do you have a Mexican passport? That could serve as a valid ID. Mexican citizens tend to use their voter registration card as a general form of official identification, so once you're here, you should think of getting one.


Thanks for the info, and yes I have a Mexican passport.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Since you already have a CURP you can go online and print an official "constancia" of it, which will be valid, useful and increasingly necessary for all types of official paperwork and transactions with the government. 

Here's a link to the website where you can search for your CURP and then print the official confirmation of it.

Consulta curp


----------



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> Since you already have a CURP you can go online and print an official "constancia" of it, which will be valid, useful and increasingly necessary for all types of official paperwork and transactions with the government.
> 
> Here's a link to the website where you can search for your CURP and then print the official confirmation of it.
> 
> Consulta curp



Thanks


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

dcasarrubias said:


> Hi, I am a Mexican American living in the US and I work as a software developer. I have Mexican citizenship because my parents registered me at the Mexican embassy but I was just wondering if there were any other requirements if I wanted to work in Mexico? For example I have a CURP# since that is on my registration certificate they gave me, but what other documentation do I need if I want to work in Mexico? Any form of ID or other documents??


The basic documents you will eventually need start with your birth certificate - passport - CURP - INE Voter Credential - RFC.


Once in Mexico you will need to obtain your credential for voting. Here is the link that describes the process.

Credencial para Votar | Instituto Nacional Electoral


Eventually, you will need a tax identifcation number (RFC). You can apply on-line once in Mexico. You will need a valid CURP and information regarding your address in Mexico. Here is the link.

https://www.siat.sat.gob.mx/PTSC/index.jsp?opcion=2


Good Luck


----------



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I also have a question that isn't related to me. My dad was born in Mexico and lives in the US but he lost his curp number and he can't find it on the curp website. Does anyone know where he has to go to get one


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

He might try at the Mexican Consulate; perhaps they could help him retrieve it. If so, he could print the card himself.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The old IFE now INE or voter´s registration card is your national ID.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dcasarrubias said:


> Thanks for the info. I also have a question that isn't related to me. My dad was born in Mexico and lives in the US but he lost his curp number and he can't find it on the curp website. Does anyone know where he has to go to get one


Unless things have changed, INEGI is in charge of CURPs. 

You will also need an RFC number to work in Mexico. This is a tax id number obtained from SAT.


CURP = Clave Única de Registro de Población
RFC = Registro Federal de Contribuyentes
SAT = Servicio de Administración Tributaria


----------

